# What type of grass do I have?



## scottrmeredith (Oct 2, 2018)

I just bought this house and trying to get the lawn back to a better state. I don't know what type of grass it is so that I can buy some seed to fill in patches. I think there may even be more than one type of grass. I have a gopher I get to battle in the front yard, and 3 dogs in my back yard. I know there are weeds in the grass that I will be using a spray on first.

Thanks in advance.

Back Yard









Front Yard


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Try posting this in the warm season lawn, there will be somebody there to help you out.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Mostly weeds but the main grass type is fescue, or was


----------

